# Time to Vote, September Pic of the Month



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,10083.0.html

as usual,,*no voting for your own pic* good luck everyone


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

While every photo of a v is awww inspiring, this months was just too easy to vote on. An amazing photo sj.


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

I can't get over how awesome sniper johns photo is!


----------



## VMakes6 (Apr 12, 2013)

The first time I've ever submitted a photo and I have to compete with the gator picture!?


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

OMG! I've been away from the forum for a while ,I didn't realize you lot were into extreme dog walking! Why is the dog on the gator? Why??? Lol!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Vida! Good to have you back. I've missed your quick wit. Here is the awesome story behind the gator pic. http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,10347.msg77469.html#msg77469


----------



## AlmaPup (Sep 18, 2012)

Ok, so i voted for Dmak and Kauzy, because when i saw the photo i instantly thought 
"I wish i was there with my dog"
Beautiful landscape,looks like pure enjoyment!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Voting closed and we have a winner! by a whopping margin, well done Sniper John a truly awesome pic that would surely win bigger comps than our little one. Well done to everyone that entered and don't forget I've upped the number of pics you can enter for October's comp ;D


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Well done Sniper John, it was a real good picture of the month, this month and a worthy winner.....Darcy sends all her very best wishes.. ;D.


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks guys,
Dash was honored when I told him. Or I am sure he would be if he could understand me.


----------

